# Torsteuerung Siemens LOGO



## Fila (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerad dabei mich mit der Siemens LOGO zu beschäftigen.
Meine Aufgabe ist oder war es eine Torsteuerung zu entwerfen.

Es klappt allerdings nicht so wie es soll.Im Moment weiß ich auch leider nicht ob es an meinem Programm liegt oder wo anders. Darum wende ich mich mal an euch!

Die Tore sollen Morgens um 5.30 aufgehen, zur Überwachung gibt es einen Endschalter. Um 22.00 sollen sie schließen. Von 22.00 bis 5.30 sollen die Tore nur aufgehen wenn die Schranke aufgeht, die Signale auf und zu liegen auch an. Ach die Ausgänge sind nur Taster darum muß ichimmer überprüfen in welcher Stellung die Tore sind.

Aktueller Stand:

Das Tor von der Einfahrt öffnet und schließt nur mit der Schranke.Also denkt die Logo ja es wäre 22.00 bis 5.30, nur warum?
Bei der Ausfahrt geht das Tor zu wenn die Schranke aufgeht...

Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.
(Und nicht über das Prog herziehen is mein erstes)

Gruß
Fila


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
kann es sein das datei beschädigt ist? ich bekomme die lsc datei nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Imudo (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo, deine Datei ist wirklich nicht lesbar.

Meinst du so ? 
Ich hoffe ist fehlerfrei, es war so nebenbei !

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Fila (22 Dezember 2008)

Nabend,

ich habe die Datei nochmal abgespeichert.
@Imudo mein Problem ist, dass ich nur einen Taster ansteuern muß da weiß ich nie wo ich stehe.

nen schönen Abend.


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2008)

Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Übung oder um eine reale Anlage?
Welche Logoversion hast Du überhaupt vorliegen?

Für die Betriebszeitumschaltung reicht dir 1 Uhr bzw. 2 wenn Ein/Ausfahrt differenziert geschalten werden sollen - anstatt 6 Uhren je Fahrweg.

Wenn die Uhr ein-/ausschaltet verhilft dir ein Wischrelais zu einem Fahrimpuls für dein Tor - im Falle des Ausschaltens brauchst Du ein negiertes Trg.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe gehen Q1/Q2 auf einen Eingang, der normalerweise für einen Taster angedacht ist und dieser ist nur für das Tor nicht die Schranke?

Das Tor hat nur 1 Endschalter der die ZU-Stellung dedektiert?


----------



## Fila (23 Dezember 2008)

hallo GLT,

ja es soll eine reale Anlage werden.
Ich verwende eine folgende LOGO: 230V 0BA6.

Zu den Ausgängen Q1 schaltet einen Taster für die Einfahrt und Q2 für die Ausfahrt!Einmal gedrückt auf und nen zweites mal zu. 
Was zwangsweise dazu führt,dass das Programm irgendwann nicht mehr weiß wo es steht.

Richtig ich kann nur sehen ob das Tor geschlossen ist!

Aber den Impuls ausschalten brauche ich doch nicht oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ich gebe nen Impuls zum öffnen und einen zum schließen.

Vielleicht nochmal zu meinem Programm:
ich habe mir das so gedacht, dass im ersten Teil Abgefragt wird ob das Tor Tagsüber auf ist. Wenn nicht soll ein Impuls kommen der den Taster am Ausgang Q1 betätigt.
Danach kommen die eigentlichen Öffnungs/Schließen-impulse morgens auf und abends zu.
Dann der Nachtmodus wo die Tore nur aufgehen wenn die Schranke auch aufgeht.
Und zuletzt Sa und So, da passiert das gleiche wie Nachts.

(vielleicht noch eins ich greife in eine vorhandene Steuerung ein, darum auch die TAster,bei der aktuellen klappt das nicht wie es soll darum wird die LOGO alles Relais und Zeitschaltuhren ersetzten.)

gruß
fila


----------



## Fila (23 Dezember 2008)

GLT schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Übung oder um eine reale Anlage?
> Welche Logoversion hast Du überhaupt vorliegen?
> 
> Für die Betriebszeitumschaltung reicht dir 1 Uhr bzw. 2 wenn Ein/Ausfahrt differenziert geschalten werden sollen - anstatt 6 Uhren je Fahrweg.
> ...



Woher weiß ich denn welches Signal von welchem Nocken kommt?
Darum habe ich soviele Uhren verwendet.

Was ich noch vergessen habe, die Endschalter schalten Wechselrelais und das Signal von der Schranke geht auf ein Kammrelais und dann auf den Eingang der LOGO.


----------



## Imudo (23 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Fila,
komme mit deinen Angaben nicht ganz klar!
Nur mit Tastern wird es schwer ein Tor zu steuern. Wie ist den die Endlage oben definiert ? Über ein Zeitrelais oder gibt es vielleicht doch einen Schalter?
Ein paar Details wären schön.

Schönen Abend Imudo


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich denn welches Signal von welchem Nocken kommt?


Ist für deine Anwendung Latte - aufgrund des Anforderungsprofils hast Du 2 Zustände (Tag/Nacht) und dafür reicht eine Nocke.



Fila schrieb:


> Zu den Ausgängen Q1 schaltet einen Taster für die Einfahrt und Q2 für die Ausfahrt!Einmal gedrückt auf und nen zweites mal zu.
> Was zwangsweise dazu führt,dass das Programm irgendwann nicht mehr weiß wo es steht.
> 
> Richtig ich kann nur sehen ob das Tor geschlossen ist!


Das geschlossene Tor ist deine Referenz, von der Schranke sind 3 Zustände bekannt.



Fila schrieb:


> (vielleicht noch eins ich* greife in eine vorhandene Steuerung ein*, darum auch die TAster,bei der aktuellen klappt das nicht wie es soll darum wird *die LOGO alles Relais und Zeitschaltuhren* *ersetzten*.)


Da es sich um eine reale Anwendung handelt - Dir ist aber bewusst, das kraftbetriebene Tore ein erhöhtes Gefährdungspotential beinhalten?
Wie bzw. welche Steuerung beinhaltet die Sicherheitseinrichtungen und Warneinrichtungen und sind weiterhin Vorkehrungen getroffen, falls das Tor auf Hindernisse aufläuft und/oder eine Zwischenstellung einnimmt?
Welche Laufzeiten muss das Programm einhalten (Laufzeit des Tores)?
Wie ist die Folge in Fahrtrichtung Tor-Schranke, Schranke-Tor,... ?

kenne üblicherweise Tore an Grundstücksgrenze, Schrankenanlage innerhalb Grundstück, was bei Einfahrt Tor-Schranke und bei Ausfahrt Schranke-Tor ergäbe.



Mein Rat, neben der Programmiererei, prüfe eine Nachrüstung des Tores mit einem weiteren Endschalter (Auferkennung) - somit hast Du 2 Refernzpunkte und kannst 3 Zustände detektieren und entsprechend programmatisch reagieren; es erspart dir auch die Berücksichtigung der Torlaufzeit, da Du die Meldung "AUF" verarbeiten könntest, was "sicherer" ist, als reine Laufzeitberücksichtigung.

Im Grund hast Du bei Übergang Tag/Nacht bzw. Nacht/Tag die Möglichkeit die Tore separiert anzusteuern oder mit der, der Umschaltung darauffolgenden, ersten Durchfahrt das Tor mitzufahren und dann verharren zu lassen.


----------



## Imudo (24 Dezember 2008)

Moin,

habe die Steuerung überarbeitet. Kannst ja mal testen ob es das ist was du meinst. Geht sicher noch viel einfacher. Das was GLT schreibt, mußt du Hardware seitig beachten: Überwachung Endlage oben mit einem Schalter oder einen mech. Anschlag mit MSS, Druckleiste (UVV).

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Imudo (24 Dezember 2008)

Sorry !
Datei kommt.


----------



## Imudo (24 Dezember 2008)

Sorry !!!
Datei kommt.


----------



## Fila (24 Dezember 2008)

GLT schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine reale Anwendung handelt - Dir ist aber bewusst, das kraftbetriebene Tore ein erhöhtes Gefährdungspotential beinhalten?
> Wie bzw. welche Steuerung beinhaltet die Sicherheitseinrichtungen und Warneinrichtungen und sind weiterhin Vorkehrungen getroffen, falls das Tor auf Hindernisse aufläuft und/oder eine Zwischenstellung einnimmt?
> Welche Laufzeiten muss das Programm einhalten (Laufzeit des Tores)?
> Wie ist die Folge in Fahrtrichtung Tor-Schranke, Schranke-Tor,... ?



Morgen,

also es ist ja eine vorhanden Torsteuerung, die zurzeit Manuel über die beiden Taster geöffnet und geschlossen wird. Die Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind deswegen schon vorhanden. Das haben wir auch schon alles getestet. Es wird erst die SChranke geöffnet, dann das Tor und wenn die Induktionschleife passiert wurde fährt die Schranke zu und danach das Tor.

@Imudo
danke für das Programm habs gerad mal Simuliert. Da brauch ich ja nur noch einbinden, dass die Tore morgens auffahren und abens wieder zu. Aber darauf wäre ich vorerst nicht gekommen...

Euch auch ein schönes Fest.


----------



## Hahne (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Imudo,
ich habe mir dein Prog. mal Angeschaut.
Beim überschreiten der Uhr in die Nachtschaltung ( von 21:59 nach 22:00)
werden beide Ausgänge Q1 u. Q2 angesteuert.Die Ausgänge solten noch gegeneinander Verriegelt werden. Egal welche Zeit die Uhr hat, kann man das Tor bzw. die Schranke nicht über einen Taster auffahren,da die Schranke *auf* und *zu *über ein OR-Glied abgefragt werden. Für die Endlage-Schalter UNTEN gibt es bei dir zweimal. OBEN???? Sinvoll ist es auch die Endlage der Schranke abzufragen.

Ich muß auch die Endlage OBEN abfragen können, damit die Steuerung weis ob das Tor AUF oder ZU fahren muß. Dieses ist auch zwingent notwendig um eine zerstörung des Tores zu verhindern, denn wenn das Tor Oben ist darf es nicht weiter auf fahren.





 NOTAUS,Quetsch gefahr, Schieflauf




Wenn Ich eine Vorhandene Anlage ändere *vde* , BGV beachten !!!!

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Imudo (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Hahne,

das Programm ist für zwei Tore, Ein- und Ausfahrt. Schlecht kommentiert, mein Fehler. Zum Schalten gibt es jeweils nur einen Ausgang also auf und zu, als Impuls. Endlage oben gibt es laut Aufgabenstellung nicht. Finde ich auch nicht sehr glücklich gelöst. Das mit der Endlage der Schranke ist eine gute Idee,war aber "glaube ich" nicht vorgegeben. Sollten aber noch Fehler vorhanden sein freue ich mich immer über Hinweise.

Auch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## GLT (24 Dezember 2008)

Die Endlagenschalter der Schranke liefern eine Dauersignal auf Q statt eines Impulses, erst die neg. Flanke erzeugt den Impuls - die Gegenstelle dürfte dies als doppelten Impuls werten, wenn die Endlagen der Schranke wechseln.


----------



## Imudo (25 Dezember 2008)

Meinst du so ?


----------



## GLT (29 Dezember 2008)

Man könnts sich ein wenig einfacher machen, aber so sollts gehen.


----------



## Fila (30 Dezember 2008)

So ich bin nach den Feiertagen auch wieder an die Arbeit gekommen.

@Imudo

Ich hab mir das jetzt alles mal Simuliert nur ein verstehe ich noch nicht.

Und zwar geht das Signal um 22Uhr ja weg, es wird ein Impuls gegeben und das Relais schaltet für 2 sec. Nur Morgens steht das Relais immer noch auf 2 sec und wird durch das Signal ja nur zurück gesetzt.So kommt doch dann kein Impuls um 5.30!
Oder ist meine Überlegung falsch!

gruß
Fila


----------



## Imudo (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Fila,

das mit den 2 sec. sind nur die Impulsgeber, wegen deiner komplizierten Vorgabe (nur ein Ausgang als Impuls) . Entscheidender sind aber die I/O's. Beachte den Eingang Schranke unten. Teste ob die Impulslänge stimmt, wenn nicht passe sie an.

Guen Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Mike369 (7 Januar 2009)

Ganz easy...
du hast nen fehler hab das programm zwar noch nicht gesehen aber ich vertrau auf deine erklärung...
wenn es 22:00 bis 5:30 ist soll sie nur auf gehen wenn die schranke auf geht...so und das musst du an ne oder verknüpfung legen und zwar "oder" es ist zwischen 5:30 und 22:00 dann soll sie auch auf gehen aber geöffnet bleiben und das erreichst du nur mit rs flipflop , dann kannst du nämlich auch um 22:00 das ganze rücksetzen so das es dann mit paar kniffe wieder zu geht aber das ist dann einfach..


----------

